# FALL MEMORY LANE CLASSICS SWAP MEET



## lilchik17750 (May 20, 2021)

FALL SWAP MEET IS IN IT'S FINALIZING STAGE. LOOKING LIKE SEP. 23-26. THIS WOULD TIE IT TOGETHER WITH THE FLEA MARKET AT THE FAIRGROUNDS, WHICH GETS US EXTRA TRAFFIC. 

THE SPRING SWAP WAS FANTASTIC, AND THE FEEDBACK WAS ALL POSITIVE. JERRY AND I ARE LOOKING FORWARD TO THE FALL, AND HOPING FOR AN EVEN LARGER TURNOUT! 
KEEP YOUR EYES AND EARS OPEN!

LISA


----------



## lilchik17750 (May 20, 2021)

It's looking like our Food Vendor will need to be across the street again due to ridiculous regulations and fees were we to have them in our Parking Lot.

So........Question: which Food Vendor did you all like best? MR. MELON that we just had, or Nick from HILL'S CATERING in the past?

Lisa


----------



## JOEL (May 20, 2021)

Nick!


----------



## onecatahula (May 20, 2021)

Nick was the best thing ever (at least since your Walking Tacos, Lisa!!!)
Nick’s brisket sandwich with grilled onions and provolone:



Buddy approved !


----------



## mynameislegion (May 20, 2021)

Nick!!!!!!


----------



## Freqman1 (May 30, 2021)

I vote Nick!


----------



## buck hughes (May 31, 2021)

Nick for sure!


----------



## koolbikes (Jul 15, 2021)

Shout Out for Nick !!... Yahooooo
Fall Memory Lane Classics Sept., 23 - 26, 2021


----------



## Maskadeo (Jul 15, 2021)

Nick was the best. We ate like kings as we scavenged for parts!


----------



## lilchik17750 (Jul 17, 2021)

*2021 FALL FLYER

HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE!

LISA AND JERRY *


----------



## the tinker (Sep 19, 2021)

Have never been to this fairground. Swaps are always free. Being this is at a fairground, is there a general admission fee? Is it daily, or is there a weekly pass? Are there parking fees? Thanks.


----------



## 1817cent (Sep 19, 2021)

I was there in April and paid nothing to park or be admitted.  The only fee was to be a vendor.


----------



## ronlon (Sep 20, 2021)

Looking forward to it! Hope it's not a washout....


----------



## JOEL (Sep 21, 2021)

Got my rain gear and long johns packed. Memorable rain or no I'll be there.


----------



## Flat Tire (Sep 21, 2021)

I’ll be there, all packed and ready,,,,,dont let the rain stop ya!


----------

